#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<trent81> hey all
<marcoceppi> o/
<Guest99235> nicserv register
<dholbach> is the video live?
<Rydlis> not yet i think
<Matt__> is the video on?
<Matt__> working?
<Rydlis> not for me
<thee_l> I don't know, not for me either
<Matt__> I see an "an error occurred, try later"
<mhall119> refresh the page
<thee_l> yup
<dholbach> does it work for you?
<pinguy> It's working here
<frazor> now it weems to work.
<mhall119> remember, if you have questions start them with "QUESTION: "
<mhall119> any time
<Masternoob> Hello :)
<frazor> o/
<kosson> hi!
<kosson> It is my first time on an UbuntuOnAir and I have an error on the stream. Is it started or is just my rowser?
<kosson> Thank you!
<mhall119> it is started
<mhall119> refresh the page if you don't see the video
<dholbach> any questions already?
<kosson> OK, thanks. I'll refresh
<mhall119> remember, if you have questions start them with "QUESTION: "
<kosson> Thank you!
<kosson> Yes, better!
<dholbach> kosson, great :)
<kosson> QUESTION: I have tried to install bearmetal a month ago when you started the contest. I failed epically... Is there any chance to make the stack a simpler task for medium knowledgeable guys?
<dholbach> kosson, noted down your question
<dholbach> any more questions? I'll make sure to read them out after the updates
<kosson> thanks... Add, please a nuance: a possibly more graphical tool
<pmcgowan> QA dashboard http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<dholbach> thanks pmcgowan
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: dholbach, mhall119, marcoceppi
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/06/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<hanny> a small question please: if XMir used to run Xorg under Mir in Ubuntu 13.10, don't you think that this will cause much memory usage? and the older PCs won't be able to run XMir?
<jose> Please, guys, if you have any questions prefix them with QUESTION: so the bot can get them
<jose> example coming:
<jose> QUESTION: What is Ubuntu?
<hanny> sorry for that.
<jose> no worries, hanny :)
<Masternoob> QUESTION:  (sorry if offtopic) do you still see a realistic chance for the ubuntu edge project to be funded?
<Rydlis> QUESTION: Will be Ubuntu Edge available if Canoncial don't raise 32 million dollar?
<udit> QUESTION: would applications/games running through wine be affected when using Mir?
<dholbach> keep your questions coming!
<kosson> Thank you very much!
<marcoceppi> kosson: cheers, #juju for reference as I do talk a little fast
<kosson> thanks!
<mhall119> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jqyas/submit_your_ubuntu_edge_campaign_perk_ideas_here/
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/06/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dholbach> any more questions? :)
<erino72> QUESTION: What about stability of Ubuntu Saucy daily builds. Is stable for daily use? I mean if it is possible get update which kill my system.
<jose> QUESTION: I have seen that phablet-flash has been updated to work with other devices. What can I do to help testing that?
<dholbach> jose, found it: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03572.html
<Masternoob> thank you for you time guys
<jose> dholbach: wanted to fill in some time :)
 * dholbach hugs jose
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> thanks everyone
 * jose hugs dholbach back
<kosson> Thank you!
<marcoceppi> o/
<erino72> bye :-D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<seanfell> test
<erealz> hello everyone
<trippeh_> test
<jellf> hi all
<starlocke> QUESTION: Who is your daddy and what does he do? :<
<just4fun73de> hihi
<jose> hello, just4fun73de
<just4fun73de> just have a look for the very first time
<just4fun73de> its nice to see Michael Hall in this video. i've seen a lot of contribution for the ubuntu egde campain.
<jose> just4fun73de: note that we are not live right now, it's an archived video :)
<wewww2> hello
<wewww2> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-07
<Joe_UAE> hi
<jose> hello, Joe_UAE!
<Joe_UAE> hi Jose ,
<jose> Joe_UAE: please, note that we're not on-air
<Joe_UAE> i miss watching the webcast last time so i run it again now , can u tell what are the most intresting update ?
<Joe_UAE> i know that
<Joe_UAE> no worries
<Joe_UAE> :)
<Shrimp> hello
<jose> hello, Shrimp
<Shrimp> ubuntu on air is what kind of things?
<Shrimp> i'm not clearly about it
<Shrimp> if i want re-package a install iso file with src disc, what should i do
<jose> Shrimp: surely not a support channel, as you saw on the entry message. Maybe #ubuntu can help?
<Shrimp> okay, how this channel?
<Shrimp> how about this channel?
<Shrimp> jose
<jose> Shrimp: this is for Ubuntu on Air! sessions
<Shrimp> jose: Sorry. Can u explain what is ubuntu on air? thank u
<jose> Shrimp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir
<Shrimp> jose: thank u
<jose> sure :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<jeffreyl> will bacon, Oneplus One have a ubuntu rom in the future? thanks!
<mhall119> bacon Oneplus One?
<from> lol
<bzoltan> hello all
<from> come on
<belkinsa> Time to see how long popey's cam will last.  ;)
<popey> nope ☻
<popey> I'm not on this week ☻
<jeffreyl> yes Oneplus One, codename "Bacon"
<belkinsa> Oh.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: dholbach, mhall119, balloons, popey, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/05/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dpm> hi everyone!
<Mario_Filho> Hi All!!
<belkinsa> o/
<dpm> hi Mario_Filho, hi belkinsa :)
<balloons> hi everyone
<belkinsa> o/ balloons
<mhall119> starting now
<belkinsa> I see you!
<dexorik> hello all
<dexorik> jebane gówna
<dexorik> chuj wam do domy tylko freeBSD
<mhall119> if you have any questions for us, ask them here starting with QUESTION so that we see them. Ask your questions early on so that we have time to answer them.
<from> slaba vam je slika
<mhall119> ask at any time, we'll come back and answer them when we see them
<guest_____> will we receive ubuntu for the oneplus one?
<mhall119> remember to start your questions with QUESTION in all caps like that
<guest_____> QUESTION: will we receive ubuntu for the oneplus one?
<belkinsa> guest_____, is this a phone or a tablet?  You need to find someone who can port it.  XDA Developers is a great place to ask. And also in #ubuntu-touch.
<joyce> QUESTION.  I am looking for a sound card to work with Ubuntu 14.04LTS going into an HP Proliant ML310e
<belkinsa> joyce, Ask in #ubuntu since this a is not a support channel.
<mhall119> sorry joyce, but you'll get better tech support in #ubuntu as belkinsa said
<mhall119> there are more people there with more knowledge about things like that
<JuanMario_> hi
<Dick-y> I have question. Why new Ubuntu 14.04 become more heavy than before?
<belkinsa> Dick-y, please use QUESTION:
<belkinsa> mhall119, or is that more of a support question?
<Dick-y> QUESTION: I have question. Why new Ubuntu 14.04 become more heavy than before?
<JuanMario_> What Software do you recomed for graphic design?
<belkinsa> JuanMario_, please use QUESTION:
<mhall119> belkinsa: we can try to answer that one
<JohnRox> QUESTION Is the performance of the emulator comparable to the performance of a real device?
<JuanMario_> QUESTION What Software do you recomed for graphic design?
<Dick-y> QUESTION: Why don't just Ubuntu ship a new phone with ubuntu OS installed? ubuntu better than microsoft
<mhall119> wow, so many great questions, keep them coming everyone!
<balloons> indeed :-) We'll get to some answers very shortly
<JohnRox> QUESTION: Should we be expecting any SDK changes/updates when 14.10 is released?
<mhall119> the joys of working from home :)
<belkinsa> xD
<Dick-y> QUESTION: Zoltan Balogh. How old is your kids? *jk*
<Dick-y> I have waiting the time when his sons ask him wkawkaw
<balloons> for those watching, there's some acronyms being thrown around. API is something developers use in order to work with the platform. So Zoltan and team help create interfaces for development
<belkinsa> balloons, does API stand for something?
<balloons> Giving developers the tools needed to make cool applications is what it's all about
<mhall119> Application Programming Interface
<JuanMario_> Bye for now guys !!
<belkinsa> mhall119, ah I see.
<balloons> indeed.. And SDK = software development kit. And UI stands for user interface (aka the stuff you see)
<belkinsa> I figured that too.
<balloons> Feel free to ask questions about anything, don't feel obligated to talk about the sdk :-)
<belkinsa> I have to go. Thank for you for this (to the speakers)
<Dick-y> mhall119: can i left the video and watch it later?
<mhall119> thanks belkinsa
<mhall119> Dick-y: yes
<bzoltan> Dick-y: 4yo 2yo 1yo
<mhall119> Dick-y: it'll be on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTfs3CEUkGw
<Dick-y> mhall119: it's very night here in indonesia. please answer my question and thanks allot
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<bzoltan> JohnRox:  a bitslowet, but that depends on your machine
<Dick-y> mhall119: I'm run on Asus A43S laptops.. and when on 12.04 is better...
<Dick-y> i use xubuntu now
<Dick-y> Core i3 750GB and with 4GB ram 1 gb nvidia gfrove
<Dick-y> *grforce
<Dick-y> why not proprierty driver installed? always overheat
<popey> I'm wearing my pioneers t-shirt too ☻
<mhall119> popey: \o/
<bzoltan> I want one too :)
<JohnRox> QUESTION: If you have time: Are there any other developer incentives for App developers?
<bzoltan> JohnRox:  fame is the most important perk :)
<mhall119> #ubuntu-app-devel
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<davmor2> popey: You have a T-shirt that demands there be "Pie near"  man afte rmy own heart :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: As users of Ubuntu Touch, what are the best ways of getting our voice out to show developers that we would like there product on Ubuntu Touch, and do you think that Ubuntu on the desktop would be a good thing to help with trying to convince developers to develop for Ubuntu Touch?
<nik90> bzoltan: same rules apply, submit your first app to the store to get your t-shirt. Working on the SDK doesn't count :P
<mhall119> ^^ that
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: Happy 15th
<balloons> nik90, lol, laying down the rules :-)
<balloons> I too am a bit jealous.. I don't have a pioneers shirt
<nik90> balloons: lol :P
<JohnRox> Thank you guys for answering all my question! =D
<balloons> JohnRox, you are most welcome..
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: thanks (it's 14th) ☻
<popey> i deliberately got married in 2000 so its easy to remember how many years I've been married ㋛
<mhall119> keep the questions coming, don't wait until the last minute or we might not have time to get to it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: welcome, Sorry for the wrong number tho x3
<balloons> any last minute questions? You are free to ask about anything :-)
<balloons> you guys are making me think about the n770 and n800 again
<balloons> I loved that thing
<bzoltan> balloons: you want an n800? I have4 of them :) unboxed
<balloons> bzoltan, I never got to try the n9* stuff. That would be kind of interesting
<balloons> but yea, I used to hangout on maemo
<bzoltan> that one i have only two ... mine and my wife's
<nik90> see you guys
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<salz_> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<victorcoding> hello everyone.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/06/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Santiago_> Hello (?)
<Manos_Daskalakis> Hi.
<popey> \o/
<olli> hi everyone
<mhall119> ask your questions here starting with QUESTION
<popey> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<Diazalon> QUESTION Are there any ideas for a stock Ubuntu phone that ships with Ubuntu? Or a "Re try" of funding Ubuntu Edge?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: When exactly is the RTM?
<popey> DS_McGuire: end of the month
<DS_McGuire> popey: Thanks popey :)
<popey> np ☻
<Diazalon> QUESTION So are you trying to get the phones to act like the Edge? Or will it be more like a phone? More QUESITONS! Are you aiming more high or low end market?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What would you like to get done with UTouch before the RTM and what would be the plan if you cant get it all done?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: The core apps like and act nothing like anything else on the desktop, will we see them change to use things like the global menu etc...?
<Diazalon_> Thanks!
<zeebok> QUESTION: is there any plans to add chat support into the messaging app, making use of online accounts much like empathy on desktop?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: What happened to the "Friends" app?
 * nik90 grinns at the alarm sound :P
<olli> it was an incoming call actually ;)
<nik90> ah :P
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Any more design updates? If you don't know of any where should I go to find out?
<DS_McGuire> olli: Was it a uPhone?
<olli> you bet
<DS_McGuire> olli: Good man :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: After watching Linux Unplugged it seems alot of people are still worried about the ddesktop since phone seems to be the focus, do you have any words that could help people who are worrying about desktop Ubuntu and the future of the desktop before and after Unity 8's landing?
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/
<sil2100> people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard
<olli> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<DS_McGuire> Awesome stuff
<question> my software update always hangs on comfigurr grub-pc
<question> im running a 14.04
<question> what can be done?
<mhall119> for technical support you'll get better help in #ubuntu
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Popey is a show off xD
<popey> haha
<popey> thanks ☻
<DS_McGuire> Does wayland have gtk support yet?
<DS_McGuire> AWWWWR MAN! That is awesome, from web apps :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: With Mir and Unity8 how are you planning to keep it posible for me to keep using firefox and play my steam and GOG games?
<DS_McGuire> olli: I will take a look at that :D
<DS_McGuire> popey: Sorry for that question haha!
<mhall119> any last questions, get them in now
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Has popeys webcam given up nowadays?
<olli> ChloeWolfieGirl, FF is just another toolkit that we could enbale
<olli> enable
<DS_McGuire> Thanks guys! :D
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<nik90> Thanks guys
<olli> but, as we can't enable every single toolkit, we are working on another way of providing support for such apps
<olli> via containers/VMs... I can probably give a better overview of that in one of the next updates
<olli> 2-4w out
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<d4v3y0rk> helo
<rah58> ==
<rah58> ==
<rah58> QUESTION -- is scope rotates or like android home menu not rotates on phone??
<mhall119> rah58: none of Unity rotates yet, but the designs are done for when and how that should happen so it should be coming soon. At which point scopes should rotate also
<rah58> QUESTION -- is document viewer support epub format??
<mhall119> no, but Beru does
<mhall119> it's in the store
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
<ubuntuquestions> hello
<ubuntuquestions> can linux crash
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-03
<razee> test
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-04
<Jimbo_Jambo> Hi, is there the Q&A today at 15 UTC here?
<dpm> Jimbo_Jambo, yes indeed :)
<Jimbo_Jambo> :D yuppye !
<destr> hi all
<biraj> hi all
<biraj> this is biraj from india
<Jimbo_Jambo> hi biraj
<Neko__> hope it works
<Neko__> hi everyone
<biraj> Jimbo_Jambo:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               c                  
<biraj> Jimbo_Jambo: hi
<biraj> Neko__: hi
<dholbach> hey hey - starting in about 55 mins
<Jimbo_Jambo> it wouldn't be started at 15.00 UTC (5 min ago), instead? ^^
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> if you type in "date -u" in your terminal for example, you get UTC time
<dholbach> Tue Aug  4 14:08:45 UTC 2015
<k1l_> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/aktuelle-Zeit-in-UTC.aspx
<dholbach> or click the link on ubuntuonair.com: https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=2015-08-04T15:00:00
<k1l_> most (western) european countries have +2 timezone
<Jimbo_Jambo> I think it causing by legal hours addedd on March
<olli> hello
<dpm> o/
<dholbach> yo yo yo
<Jimbo_Jambo> hello!
<davmor2> dholbach: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiKxjLkV8sA
<dholbach> :)
<Melio> morning!
<bbtt2014tb> Good Morning :)
<davmor2> damn it dholbach I just realised you were being hip and down widda kids and all that, I'm old I spend all my time chasing you young whipersnappers off my lawn ;)
<dholbach> I'll take that as a compliment then ... or something :)
<dpm> hi Melio, hi bbtt2014tb :)
<bbtt2014tb> Hello what is this Live Stream Going to be about
<dpm> davmor2, I hadn't ever heard the term whipersnappers before :)
<k1l_> bbtt2014tb: "ubuntu" i guess :)
<scollonp> Be very disappointed if it's not!
<k1l_> but i think it will be about the roadmap oli.ries rolled out yesterday
<davmor2> dpm: you're obviously not old enough either ;)
<dpm> bbtt2014tb, it's going to be our regular Ubuntu Q&A, with olli as our featured guest to talk and take questions about the Ubuntu roadmap and convergence
<bbtt2014tb> Oh I thought it was going to be about Cat and Dogs Dang it
<bbtt2014tb> dpm: Thanks at least you can tell me
<k1l_> bbtt2014tb: http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<limivanb> hi all, i'm using elementary OS freya.. what's yours?
<bbtt2014tb> Windows 10
<limivanb> what's the experience in Windows 10?
<Melio> i dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu
<Melio> ubuntu sees way more hardware then windows does on my laptop.
<OhYash> 6 Mins to go
<davmor2> 1
<Melio> yep
<OhYash> Hi everyone
<Melio> hello OhYash
<limivanb> yeah..
<k1l_> windows10 went a whole step closer to the linux desktops, design and functionality wise, imho
<Melio> this webclient sux
<olli> dholbach, not sure if you could hear me, I ony got noise from your end
<Melio> it doesnt automaticly scroll to the bottom of the chat
<k1l_> now you can get a 4x4 tiling on win10, and different workspaces....
<OhYash> I'm on Hermes (android) this is good.
<dholbach> olli, I heard you all right - let me log out and back in again
<OhYash> k1l_: and here I am enjoying woobly windows
<bbtt2014tb> limivanb  Its more stabled I think then Windows 8.1
<Melio> contana on windows 10 is a bummer
<Melio> it's so primative
<Melio> I would rather just use my android "ok google" interface
<OhYash> Melio good to hear 😂😁😀
<limivanb> @bbtt2014tb thanks for the feedback
<bbtt2014tb> Melio : Why do you think it a bumer. I think it has great it like a pressonal assistant
<Melio> dragon dictate had voice control working 15 years ago properly. they keep reinventing the wheel
<OhYash> Never heard of that
<Melio> it doesnt launch apps, it has no search
<limivanb> anybody here know how to install counter strike (any version) in Ubuntu?
<OhYash> But I can tell Google Now is the most immature voice assistant I've ever used
<bbtt2014tb> Melio: It Launches Apps and Searches It better then OK GOOGLE
<Melio> limivanb: if it's on steam it'll install on linux if it's a compatible game. otherwise you need to look at wine
<OhYash> Its gonna happen.... its gonna happen now
<Melio> bbtt2014tb: i havent seen it do that. I'll keep playing with it
<popey> o/
<dpm> ok, about to start in a minute
<limivanb> @Melio: thanks.. only 2 options? wine or steam?
<OhYash> Beer!
<olli> going live
<Melio> limivanb: i would start there
<popey> mmmm beer
<OhYash> I see loading bar, oh, I forgot my internet is slow
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<olli> 5pm here
<wablablabla> hi all
<kivi> hi all
<balloons> hello hello
<olli> hey hey
<NicotexForce1> Helo
<limivanb> 11pm here in the Philippines
<olli> totaly beer o'clock then
<popey> 4pm in grey England here :)
<Melio> All is good, sound and 720p video
<popey> almost beer o'clock
<nhaines> dpm: Can hear you loud and clear.  :)
<Melio> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL IS GOOD !!!!!
<kivi> QUESTION: News on North American Phone yet?
<popey> prefix questions with QUESTION: pls.
<biraj> hi david
<balloons> bring on the questions!
<wablablabla> QUESTION: when can we download the Ubuntu Personal iso image (with installer)
<biraj> i love ubuntu
<kivi> QUESTION: Will ubuntu touch support snapshots?
<biraj> i want to join ubuntu community team
<bbtt2> Will Ubuntu run Windows Application without WINE
<Melio> bbtt2: why would it do that?
<dpm> bbtt2, remember to prefix the questions with QUESTION: for us not to miss them
<kivi> bbtt2, QUESTION:  Will Ubuntu run Windows Application without WINE
<wablablabla> kivi NO!
<kivi> wablablabla, not my question!
<Melio> We want to know what your scrum # status is!
<popey> http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<popey> blog post olli is talking about
<Melio> my son uses ubuntu on his nexus 4
<Melio> he loves it.
<popey> heh, nice
<bbtt2> ITS SO LGAGGY
<balloons> nice Melio
<OhYash> QUESTION: Ram consumption Unity7 (Xorg) vs Unity8 (Mir)...
<popey> unfortunately olli lives in a hole in the ground where internet access is spotty, bear with it :)
<balloons> ^^ I can relate
<nik90> QUESTION: Is deb-based ubuntu going to be stopped once Ubuntu Personal becomes stable?
<mhall119> OhYash: that's not really a question
<nik90> QUESTION: Who is deb-based and snappy-based ubuntu targetted at?
<kivi> I searched for ubuntu make the other day, researching gcc, and was momentarily confused~
<nhaines> popey: TIL that olli and I are neighbors.
<nhaines> (Because Internet)
<popey> nhaines: caves ftw
<balloons> OhYash, interesting question, but it's hard to really decipher something like that
<OhYash> mhall119 was writing a actual question, changed it..
<wablablabla> QUSTION: when will this page (ubuntuonair.com) be redesigned? it's frustrating now!!! please at least move the comment/irc next to the video (right) and make it more beautiful! maybe drop the dotted background
<OhYash> balloons yeah, but with windowed mode and on current state
<mhall119> wablablabla: it'll be improved as soon as somebody offers to do the work to improve it, are you volunteering?
<wablablabla> mhall119: i'm a taxi driver :)))
<mhall119> you have a computer that you can type on, that's all the equipment you need :)
<popey> and you have a car, you can drive somewhere with internet access! :D
<balloons> I did make changes to make the irc box bigger a bit ago
<wablablabla> i guess.. i can design something ))
<limivanb> Question: What is the minimum requirements to join the ubuntu development team?
<balloons> it's technically nicer now :-)
<Mint17> Hi everyone, sorry to disturb. I know it's not correct to talk about another distro here but I need some help about Linux Mint. Can anyone lend me a hand?
<dholbach> QUESTION: In which part of Ubuntu would you like people to get involved?
<biraj> question: want to localize ubuntu touch localization?
<mhall119> wablablabla: we've had people from all kinds of professions contribute to Ubuntu, it's not just those who write software for a living
<kivi> QUESTION: olli - In ubuntu snappy, are there any things such as libraries that you will need to build statically?
<mhall119> Mint17: have you tried Mint's help channels?
<dholbach> kivi, not necessarily - you can also bundle shared libraries and set something like LD_LIBRARY_PATH when running the binary
<Mint17> mhall119 there is only one(non-registered) and they are zzZz! since a while
<dholbach> kivi, so, you could copy a library from a .deb and put it into the snap
<limivanb> any part as long as i can manage.
<dholbach> Mint17, or ask on stackexchange or their forums or something?
<dholbach> Mint17, in any case this channel is about the current live show of http://ubuntuonair.com/
<mhall119> Mint17: also try mailinglists, forums, whatever else Mint provides
<Mint17> ok guys, thanks anyway.
<limivanb> Question: What are the new features of next version of Ubuntu?
<kivi> dholbach, when running the binary?
<nik90> QUESTION: Can Unity8 & Mir be used in deb-based ubuntu? (since it uses click packaging on the phone)
<dpm> good questions everyone!
<popey> yeah
<popey> got a lot of questions to queue up
<balloons> nik90, sure, there's a container for that!
 * balloons ducks
<kivi> olli, QUESTION: What is the difference between unity8, unity next, ubuntu touch... is there one that I'm missing?
<rschroll> QUESTION: Gnome has been working on their own application sandboxing (see, e.g., https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2014/07/10/desktop-containers-the-way-forward/). Has there been / will there be any collaboration with them?
<mhall119> kivi: snappy personal
<kivi> heh :)
<dholbach> kivi, yep, just add a small shell script which uses LD_LIBRARY_PATH as environment variable
<kivi> I hadn't heard about snappy personal until 15 minutes ago.
<balloons> if you missed it, here's olli's blog post again: http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<nik90> balloons: ah yes..so in the container I can install both deb-based and click-based apps?
<wablablabla> QUESTION: when will Ubuntu Personal land on Ubuntu Phones?
<kivi> dholbach, so LD_LIBRARY_PATH=somesharedlib.so
<kivi> and then /path/to/binary?
<kivi> woot dd!
<dholbach> kivi, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./libs/ ./run-my-binary
<dholbach> or something
<biraj> QUESTION: want to join ubuntu community team ? how?
<kivi> dholbach, ah got it
<mhall119> biraj: 90% of being a part of the Ubuntu community is just showing up :)
<dholbach> QUESTION: What do you think the landscape will look like for 3rd party developers by 16.04?
<mhall119> biraj: what areas are you interested in?
<balloons> nik90, hehe. Actually, that's a good question. I've never tried to install debs, but there's no reason I can think of that I couldn't
<kivi> dholbach, what about a python interpreter though? ive been looking at virtualenv, after failing to get a satisfactory binary by building it statically.
<kivi> dpm - like time machine on mac
<balloons> nik90, I of course was being silly as running the unity8 desktop in lxc while on unity7
<mhall119> biraj: http://community.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to start, there's a "Find a Task" button there that will direct you to other areas depending on your interests
<kivi> popey, yes!
<olli> QUESTION
<mhall119> olli: asking yourself null questions?
<biraj> mhall119: thanks
<balloons> makes him seem more popular!
<mhall119> lol
<nik90> :D
<k1l_> that would be easy to answer at least :)
<dholbach> kivi, I don't know what the newest is on python - http://www.wefearchange.org/2015/04/creating-python-snaps.html is already 4 months old
<dholbach> kivi, maybe just ask in #snappy for now
<kivi> dholbach, oh i'll take a look at that
<kivi> oh! great tips!
<kivi> thanks
<dholbach> kivi, instructions might have changed :)
<Silviu> QUESTION: Are workspaces planned for Unity 8?
<biraj> mhall119: i am looking for basically tech evangelism and localization
<Firstfaw> QUESTION: on market there are some MHL cables to connect MX4 with monitor. Will that feature land in Ubuntu edition? Or is there any other way to connect MX4 with monitor (bluetooth, wifi)? Is there a technical problem or lack of developers to do that?
<wablablabla> QUESTION: since SDL2 is used so much for gaming are there any plans to officially support SDL2? maybe even with a default template in Ubuntu SDK
<mhall119> Silviu: yes, you can see them in the new switcher screen demo that's making the rounds on G+
<darrren> QUESTION: Canonical seem to have got rid of Ubuntu One just when it was needed the most. Are there any plans to have some kind of official way of synchronising things from Ubuntu phone to Ubuntu on your laptop etc? (or do I have to wait until we can get syncthing on the phone?)
<Guest44652> QUESTION: Is there any communication with KDE community over "Shashlik" (Android Applications on Real Linux) approach by Dan Leinir Turthra Jensen? Does Ubuntu consider this?
<mhall119> Silviu: the preview at hte top, above the window stack, is the workspace swither
<k1l_> QUESTION: so 16.04 will be (the last) "traditional" desktop ubuntu with unity7, xorg and .deb packages? from that on it will start to be unity8, MIR and snappy?
<w2vy> QUESTION: All the discussion is about Phones, where do the Tablets stand right now? (Such as 'Supported' Nexus 10)
<mhall119> k1l_: no
<imnichol> Can I ask questions unrelated to the blog that olli posted?
<gQuigs> QUESTION:  Any work to let me run Snap applications on the deb system for the 16.04 release?   Would make it much easier for app developers to target us
<kivi> FAKE QUESTION: I heard from an employee of Canonical that you were definitely moving to a rolling release on the Linux Unplugged action show. When will this happen?
<kivi>  /s/action//
<mhall119> kivi: FAKE ANSWER as soon as we change the default browser, music player and file manager :)
<kivi> ha ha
<popey> kivi: haha, that's not fake! :)
<popey> did I say that? :)
<balloons> kivi, mhall119 it will happen 1.5 years ago
<nik90> olli: awesome thnx, that answered my questions.
<balloons> or did you miss that part where we are effectively rolling?
<mhall119> "Canonical going to rolling release (source: former Canonical employee popey )"
<biraj> mhall119: please help me to get started with tech evangelism and localization
<kivi> ha ha
<Silviu> Taking notes...
<darrren> QUESTION: How long until we get languages other than QML? Any chance of a  Python SDK?
<popey> heheh Silviu :)
<wablablabla> ok tahnsk
<wablablabla> s
<balloons> lol Silviu
<mhall119> biraj: biraj https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators is the best place to get involved in translations, there's a very active community that works together on them
<dholbach> o/
<dholbach> dpm, that was a question for Olli :)
<dholbach> dpm, or ask everyone :)
<mhall119> darrren: we already have HTML5, and unofficially C++
<dholbach> that's fine too
<mhall119> darrren: there's work on Go too
<limivanb> QUESTION: What is the minimum requirements to join the ubuntu development team?
<mhall119> limivanb: a computer with internet access
<limivanb> QUESTION: What are the new features of next version of Ubuntu?
<mhall119> limivanb: anybody can contribute to Ubuntu at any time
<wablablabla> limivanb: 15.10?
<mhall119> limivanb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is is possible to switch between standard Ubuntu and Personal from the login screen? If not, is there a point where it will be possible?
<SteveatCisco> What are the potential advantages of a common OS codebase that runs clouds (datacenters), user endpoints (laptops, desktops, phones, tablets) and IoT devices ?.
<imnichol> QUESTION: I've heard(I think from mhall119) that the backend for the snappy store isn't open sourced.  Is that true?  If so: why not?  Wouldn't it benefit uptake if other parties could distribute snaps?
<mhall119> dshimer: the login screen lets you switch between desktops, but the difference between deb-based and snappy-based is lower level than that
<wablablabla> QUESTION: is QML really designed for writing games? what is the official supported way for writing games for Ubuntu Phone? html5 and QML will kill your battery and set your phone on fire
<Firstfaw> QUESTION: on market there are some MHL cables to connect MX4 with monitor. Will that feature land in Ubuntu edition? Or is there any other way to connect MX4 with monitor (bluetooth, wifi)? Is there a technical problem or lack of developers to do that?
<Silviu> QUESTION: You're saying that Mir and Unity 8 might arrive with Ubuntu 16.04, if things go well. You'll have two Ubuntu versions, one with Unity 7 and one with Unity 8. Are both going to be LTS releases?
<dshimer> mhall119: So that is something that couldn't happen?  How about between Unity 7 and 8?
<popey> Firstfaw: mx4 doesn't support mhl as far as I am aware.
<popey> Firstfaw: might do with some firmware update later, but I'm not sure.
<halfsail> QUESTION which core apps needs the most help?
<kivi> QUESTION: Is the ubuntu podcast putting on some sort of competition right now?
<popey> halfsail: dekko, the email app, and the calendar
<dholbach> halfsail, probably best to just start with what you have an active interest in
<dholbach> halfsail, or pick a bug that looks nice and easy :)
<mhall119> dshimer: between Unity 7 and Unity 8 is already possible
<popey> halfsail: feel free to ping me after the call - my contact details are at http://launchpad.net/~popey
<kivi> olli, will they all need to be statically linked?
<dholbach> kivi, no
<dholbach> kivi, I think I answered the question earlier
<balloons> always remember to http://blamepopey.com/
<kivi> dholbach, you did; its for the general audience.
<dholbach> ah ok, sorry :)
<nik90> QUESTION: As a developer, how should I be distributing apps so that it reaches a wide audience? (as snaps, deb?)
<dholbach> kivi, it's actually quite nice: unpack armhf .deb, copy library over, be done :)
<mhall119> wablablabla: what makes you think that HTML5 or QML games would cause problems on a phone?
<dholbach> kivi,  and there's work in progress to automate this very very much
<dshimer> mhall119: Do you have a link to instructions? And would there be a reason for a casual user to do so? (not a developer but Ubuntu is all I use for everything)
<wablablabla> mhall119: i have an ubuntu phone
<wablablabla> and it gets really hot
<mhall119> wablablabla: so do I, and it gets hotter on apps that use the GPS radio than games
<mhall119> dshimer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Jimbo_Jambo> QUESTION: Convergence also means "backward compatibility" with the applications currently running on Ubuntu Desktop? Or should they be re-packaged for UbuntuPhone?
<mhall119> wablablabla: in fact, Neverball is a fun 3D/OpenGL game that doesn't cause any problems on my phone
<mhall119> well, that's not QML, so maybe not a good example
<mhall119> Pathwind is QML though, and it runs fine
<wablablabla> :P
<mhall119> remember that QML is a thin layer on top of Qt, which it itself very efficiently run on top of OpenGL
<bq_aquaris> [QUESTION] If I buy a new ubuntu phone, I've to install the apps of my old phone individual, or they can install automatically? Like Android does...
<popey> bq_aquaris: not yet.
<mhall119> bq_aquaris: it's coming though, the app store is already able to remember what you've installed
<kivi> QUESTION: Can Olli sing a song for us at the end, just like Jono used to do?
<nik90> kivi: lol
<mhall119> death metal olli
<kivi> nik90, o/
<nik90> olli: u might want to watch out for this :P ^
<popey> nobody wants that
<mhall119> popey: I do, a little bit :)
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Are we ever going to see an update to BlueZ 5 in Ubuntu?
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, the desktop team just had a meeting about this
<UbuntuUser> dholbach, any progress? It's been a super long time since version 5 came out
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<UbuntuUser> dholbach, OK thanks
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, I'm afraid I don't know
<rschroll> popey: If there were a Gnome-on-Air, I'd ask them the same question :)
<rschroll> As an application developer, I'd rather have one sandboxed container format to build for, not two.
<biraj> thanks
<kivi> QUESTION: Does landscape work on ubuntu phones?
<Nunutu> When gonna be available Stickers on Ubuntu Phone?
<mhall119> Nunutu: do you mean in the Telegram app?
<Nunutu> Ye
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Does Canonical have any monetisation strategy with Ubuntu on the desktop?
<mhall119> Nunutu: /join #ubuntu-telegram and you can ask the developers
<mhall119> Nunutu: last I heard it was planned, but things like stability and getting videos working was higher priority
<bq_aquaris> [QUESTION] Will the telegram app integrate the messages from the "messaging-app"?
<dholbach> Nunutu, feel free to subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1419656
<Nunutu> Okay ty ^^
<mhall119> np
 * mhall119 also wants Stickers working on his phone
<Guest44652> QUESTION: Does ongoing developement requarding selling HERE to some companies, anyway affect the HERE map integration in ubuntu touch? If then waht is the next choice for ubuntu phone?
<mhall119> Guest44652: we already use HERE maps on our commercial phones I think
<Firstfaw> QUESTION: So maybe technology like Miracast to share screen?
<balloons> template for sdl is here: https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template
<kivi> QUESTION: If you hook up a monitor to your ubuntu phone, how will you hook up a mouse and keyboard? Bluetooth?
<mhall119> FUD-driven-development :)
<OhYash> Is the UOA still up or ended? Asking cuz I was out for dinner and I'm in IRC client right now. (Lazy to open the webpage)
<popey> OhYash: yes, almost finished
<imnichol> since I'm guessing that they won't get to my question, is there a better place to ask it?
<imnichol> Oh, ok, the stream *just* hit the part where david explained how they're gonna handle it... thanks!
<dholbach> change from the car to a bike on the fly: very funny :)
<Osirez> Question: MIR will be a great step forward but how will that effect Steam on Ubuntu since Valve is using Debian as they're base?
<guest321> their * base
<guest321> #spellingnazi
<guest321> :-)
<popey> NOPE!
<balloons> THAT EXIT popey
<Jimbo_Jambo> thank's
<popey> :)
<nik90> did just popey just leave the hangout :P
<popey> :D
<nik90> nicely done
<popey> "Network issues"
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> well done everyone :)
<balloons> tons of fun.. Great great questions
<popey> we should do this again
<popey> Next tuesday!
<kivi> Elvis has left the building
<popey> hah
<dholbach> kivi, nice one
<gQuigs> thanks!
<darrren> cheers
<balloons> my blamepopey.com is still running
<balloons> I should package this.. It's a great idle game :-)
<popey> haha
<dholbach> dpm, and I found out what "broke" my microphone - we had a usb-powered laptop cooler in the office today which I used because it was super hot, turned out that Ubuntu started believing it was a dock with its own microphone which confused the rest of the system...........
<nik90> balloons: yes I waited for a while just to see what that game did :P
<balloons> success!
<dpm> thanks eveyone!
<nik90> awesome session
<nik90> gtg..bye
<dholbach> dpm, so there's no way around scorching hot hangouts
<dholbach> :09
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> dholbach, that's even better than my excuse "car got towed because of a slide in the street where it was parked"
<balloons> these stories
<balloons> I think the germans are a little sun-scorched
<dholbach> yeah, my brain stopped working days ago
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow :)
<olli> thanks everyone for joining
<olli> my network stack committed suicide right in time _after_ the HO
<olli> feel free to get in touch at any time
<Blueadep7> stream and irc working fine on mx4... :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-05
<Blattinum> Howdy
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-06
<hai> how about ubuntu in india
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-09
<Blue2> It's connecting to the wrong IRC Channel on Ubuntuonair.com
<Blue2> QUESTION: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FFW-56polHFclXJfSRunGK1TL7vTk_RzgCoJdhIxVl0/edit?usp=sharing
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> morning everyone
<Blue2> good morning
<tsimonq2> wait a minute...they postponed the Q&A?!?
<tsimonq2> :O
<Blue2> what animal would do that? :O
<davmor2> bluewhale
<Blue2> there's no Q&A this week apparently
<davmor2> no wait that is QI and QA I was close
<dholbach> Blue2, some folks are on holidays right now and there was another important meeting coming up with a different team, so we had to make do with the time overlap we have in between multiple timezones
<dholbach> I realise that this is unfortunate, but we'll be back next week
<Blue2> ok
<dholbach> and I hope "what animal" was a joke
<Blue2> Humans are animals
<Blue2> ;)
<Blue2> of course it was a joke...
<dholbach> right, it's not always clear in what kind of mood somebody behind a keyboard somewhere else on the planet is typing things :)
<dholbach> but yeah... sorry about! :)
<mcphail> have I missed it?
<Blue2> No Q&A this week, they have important meetings
<mcphail> aah. Ta
<ChloeWolfieGirl> is the q&a on now?
<davmor2> ChloeWolfieGirl: no q&a this week
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Wut? ;-; I thought ThomasVoss was on this week?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> as a quest
<ChloeWolfieGirl> guest
<tsimonq2> yeah ^
<tsimonq2> dholbach: was that postponed? ^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Or is that next week and just been some missocommunication
<tsimonq2> yeah
<popey> we cancelled this week as we had a clash
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-06
<foddo20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<foddo20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<foddo20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<foddo20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<foddo20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<foddo20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<themill24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<themill24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<themill24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<themill24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<themill24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<themill24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest43987> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest43987> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest43987> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest43987> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest43987> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest43987> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rdococ14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rdococ14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rdococ14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rdococ14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<rdococ14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<rdococ14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zenguy-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zenguy-> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zenguy-> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<zenguy-> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<zenguy-> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<zenguy-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CGML29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<CGML29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<CGML29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<CGML29> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<CGML29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<CGML29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<uptime7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<uptime7> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<uptime7> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<uptime7> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<uptime7> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<uptime7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Peng26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Peng26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Peng26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Peng26> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Peng26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Peng26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<weaksauce> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<weaksauce> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<weaksauce> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<weaksauce> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<weaksauce> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<weaksauce> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jrabe2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jrabe2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<jrabe2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<jrabe2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<jrabe2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<jrabe2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<boser28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<boser28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<boser28> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<boser28> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<linuxdaemon22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<linuxdaemon22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<linuxdaemon22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<linuxdaemon22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<linuxdaemon22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<linuxdaemon22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<BruceS4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BruceS4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<BruceS4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<BruceS4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<BruceS4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<BruceS4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rwg27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rwg27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rwg27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rwg27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<rwg27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<rwg27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Bkid2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Bkid2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Bkid2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Bkid2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Bkid2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Bkid2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kspencer9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<kspencer9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kspencer9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kspencer9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<kspencer9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cylon512_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<cylon512_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cylon512_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cylon512_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cylon512_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fxrh12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<fxrh12> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<fxrh12> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<fxrh12> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<fxrh12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Captain_Beezay> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Captain_Beezay> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Captain_Beezay> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Captain_Beezay> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Captain_Beezay> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<furiousDingo6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<furiousDingo6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<furiousDingo6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<furiousDingo6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<furiousDingo6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Tools23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Tools23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Tools23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Tools23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Tools23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jcjordyn12025> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<jcjordyn12025> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jcjordyn12025> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jcjordyn12025> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jcjordyn12025> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<EXCEPTS> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<EXCEPTS> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<EXCEPTS> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<EXCEPTS> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<EXCEPTS> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<node9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<node9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<node9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<node9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<node9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<yar4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<yar4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<yar4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<yar4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<yar4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Brace17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Brace17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Brace17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Brace17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Brace17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nesthib> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nesthib> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nesthib> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nesthib> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nesthib> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<}ls{20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<}ls{20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<}ls{20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<}ls{20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<}ls{20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bernalex17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bernalex17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bernalex17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bernalex17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<bernalex17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<high_fiver> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<high_fiver> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<high_fiver> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<high_fiver> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<high_fiver> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest7669> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest7669> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest7669> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest7669> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest7669> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<EdSaperia19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<EdSaperia19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<EdSaperia19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<EdSaperia19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<EdSaperia19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nesthib> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nesthib> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nesthib> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nesthib> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nesthib> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tanuki7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tanuki7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<poxifide4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<poxifide4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<poxifide4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<poxifide4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<poxifide4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mcintosh25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<mcintosh25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mcintosh25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mcintosh25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mcintosh25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<grit2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<grit2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Fleet23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Fleet23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Fleet23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Fleet23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Fleet23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nOgAnOo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nOgAnOo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nOgAnOo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nOgAnOo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nOgAnOo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-07
<tharkun1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tharkun1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tharkun1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tharkun1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<tharkun1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cheapie3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<cheapie3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cheapie3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cheapie3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cheapie3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<iooner25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<iooner25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<iooner25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<iooner25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<iooner25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Checking> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Checking> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Checking> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Checking> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Checking> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ecks22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ecks22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ecks22> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ecks22> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ecks22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<soahccc0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<soahccc0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<soahccc0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<soahccc0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<soahccc0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Milos5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Milos5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Milos5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Milos5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Milos5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<trqx15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<trqx15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<trqx15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<trqx15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<trqx15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Mony17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Mony17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Mony17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Mony17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Mony17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Exaeta> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Exaeta> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Exaeta> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Exaeta> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Exaeta> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<liguo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<liguo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<liguo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<liguo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<liguo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<christophegx> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<christophegx> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<christophegx> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<christophegx> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<christophegx> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<macky> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<macky> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<macky> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<macky> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<macky> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<AlexZ11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<AlexZ11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<AlexZ11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<AlexZ11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<AlexZ11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Cajs29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Cajs29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Cajs29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Cajs29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ravioli7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ravioli7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ravioli7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ravioli7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ravioli7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<NeddySeagoon2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<NeddySeagoon2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<NeddySeagoon2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<NeddySeagoon2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<NeddySeagoon2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mcspud14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mcspud14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mcspud14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mcspud14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mcspud14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<IntPtr1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<IntPtr1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<IntPtr1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<IntPtr1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<IntPtr1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pointfree24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pointfree24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pointfree24> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pointfree24> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pointfree24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tharkun4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tharkun4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tharkun4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tharkun4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<tharkun4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<have> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hpt> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hpt> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hpt> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hpt> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<hpt> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<andirc5089> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<andirc5089> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<andirc5089> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<andirc5089> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<dan3wik> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dan3wik> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<dan3wik> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<dan3wik> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<dan3wik> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Michail1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Michail1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Michail1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Michail1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Michail1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jhutchins0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jhutchins0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cottongin25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cottongin25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cottongin25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cottongin25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cottongin25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-08
<jim16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jim16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jim16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jim16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jim16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CompanionCube26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<CompanionCube26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<CompanionCube26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<CompanionCube26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<CompanionCube26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mitch_9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mitch_9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mitch_9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mitch_9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mitch_9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ghoti28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ghoti28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ghoti28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ghoti28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ghoti28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ugjka0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ugjka0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ugjka0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ugjka0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ugjka0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lynxis4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lynxis4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lynxis4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lynxis4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<betawaffle14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<betawaffle14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<betawaffle14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<betawaffle14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<betawaffle14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ffernand9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ffernand9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ffernand9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ffernand9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ffernand9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jamesl> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jamesl> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jamesl> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jamesl> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jamesl> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ManyRaptors0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ManyRaptors0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ManyRaptors0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ManyRaptors0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ManyRaptors0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<circle> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<circle> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<circle> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<circle> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<circle> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ilbelkyr8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ilbelkyr8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ilbelkyr8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ilbelkyr8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ilbelkyr8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fractal20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<fractal20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<fractal20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<fractal20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<fractal20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sjohnson21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sjohnson21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sjohnson21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sjohnson21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sjohnson21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<was> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<was> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<was> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<was> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<was> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<AlexZ27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<AlexZ27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<AlexZ27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<AlexZ27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<AlexZ27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rory2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<rory2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<rory2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rory2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<rory2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nate5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nate5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nate5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nate5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nate5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<violet14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<violet14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<violet14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<violet14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<violet14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pOe[21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pOe[21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pOe[21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pOe[21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pOe[21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<egos23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<egos23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<egos23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<egos23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<egos23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest97794> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest97794> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest97794> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest97794> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest97794> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Adbray9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Adbray9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Adbray9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Adbray9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Adbray9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Erenzie1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Erenzie1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Erenzie1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Erenzie1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Erenzie1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dh12823> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dh12823> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<dh12823> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<dh12823> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<dh12823> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-09
<Lord_of_Life22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Lord_of_Life22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Lord_of_Life22> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Lord_of_Life22> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Lord_of_Life22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<metax> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<metax> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<metax> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<metax> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<metax> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<patate> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<patate> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest4397> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest4397> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest4397> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Peng_16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Peng_16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Peng_16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Peng_16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Peng_16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Demp20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Demp20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Demp20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Demp20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Demp20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Exagone3138> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Exagone3138> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Exagone3138> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Exagone3138> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Exagone3138> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<frmus6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<frmus6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<frmus6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<frmus6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<frmus6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Geeky_Bear> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Geeky_Bear> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Geeky_Bear> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Geeky_Bear> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Geeky_Bear> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Henry_Jia11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Henry_Jia11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Henry_Jia11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Henry_Jia11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Henry_Jia11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<exio422> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<exio422> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<exio422> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<exio422> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<exio422> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Hijiri6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Hijiri6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Hijiri6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Hijiri6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Hijiri6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<atomicthumbs13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<atomicthumbs13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<atomicthumbs13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<atomicthumbs13> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<atomicthumbs13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<spot> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<spot> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<spot> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<SolarAquarion5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<SolarAquarion5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SolarAquarion5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<SolarAquarion5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<SolarAquarion5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<keithn5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<keithn5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<keithn5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<keithn5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<keithn5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<thunderrd25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<thunderrd25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<thunderrd25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<thunderrd25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pinPoint2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pinPoint2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pinPoint2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pinPoint2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pinPoint2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<boser27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<boser27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<boser27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<boser27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<boser27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<neo-cool> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<neo-cool> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<neo-cool> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<neo-cool> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<neo-cool> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<phoe29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<phoe29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<phoe29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<phoe29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<phoe29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<depleted> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<depleted> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<depleted> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<depleted> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<depleted> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<BWBellairs22> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<m4sk1n> stop
<m4sk1n> (in case anyone wonders, this spam is not relatedd to kaniini and #litepub, somebody's trying to harm the project)
<Lymia13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Turner92> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Napsterbater> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<edong2323> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Faylite27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<modin24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<nickenchuggets> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ovrstorm26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<richardjohn> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<obserd> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-10
<ecrist1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<KindOne19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mdroid> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<liguo> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ddstreet7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<rasengan17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest85022> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<limbo28> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<raynold> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<tallguy26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<christel8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<chachasmooth20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<hammer06525> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<rdococ11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Hobbyboy8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mindjuju29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<borsin26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<nolsen19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<alkyl8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<JesseOor> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<TriangleSausage> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<agree> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<MarkAtwood21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<alphor9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Skaag15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<breitenj6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Meanderthal27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Ohelig27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<linuxmodder18> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Theking^5> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Tourist13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Bock> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Me4502> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<SailorHaumea1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<dp320> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ProClifo> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Arokh> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<preaction0> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<piklu22> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<catfuneral> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-11
<high_fiver> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ddstreet26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ohnx28> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<gsdg> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<rud0lf12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<belak5> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo
<BlueShark7> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo | call in live at +1315-505-4666
<infina12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest97833> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<letty14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<badet0s0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<andries5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<andries5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<UncleSamuel> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bluszcz21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Hoosilon7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hvxgr11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<agree> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tasse14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tasse14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<stalled2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<m5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<m5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<benoliver99919> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jwhisnant15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest80532> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<connection26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-12
<Dan_Bennett> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Dan_Bennett> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zeroed> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bjs6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bjs6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<limbo3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<c26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<c26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<kspencer9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mdk16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<acronix23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<acronix23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Gabemo27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nurupo18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nurupo18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<grumble323> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Michail1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ecrist1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ecrist1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mdroid> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arlen> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arlen> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Napsterbater> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Napsterbater> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mub> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MikeoftheEast> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ccallahan13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ccallahan13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<m15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rosseaux5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>                                                   
<Janusz0>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<Janusz0>  thinking you can ban staff
<Janusz0>  when we complain about your spam
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>                                                   
<GDiaX>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<GDiaX>  thinking you can ban staff
<GDiaX>  when we complain about your spam
